# Unable to validate new e-mail address



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I tried several times to change my e-mail address. The new one is exactly the same as the old one except for the domain. The new one is valid, I have been using it for more than 4 years and in fact all of the mail sent to the old one is being forwarded to the new one. In spite of that, I never receive a verification e-mail sent to the new address and am forced to change it back if I actually want to post to the TCF.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hi,

PM me the new email and I'll change it for you.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> Hi,
> 
> PM me the new email and I'll change it for you.


Thanks.

PM sent. Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It's usually a spam filter (either yours or your ISP's). I changed it and will now reply to your PM which should also send an email.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> PM sent. Any idea what the problem is?


My server does not like tivocommunity.com emails. When inbound email comes in this is what the "HELO" looks like:

72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com (tivocommunity.com [72.9.159.160])

My server does a lookup on "72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com", finds an invalid hostname, and rejects the email:

$ nslookup 72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com

** server can't find 72.9.159.160.tailormadeservers.com: NXDOMAIN

I had to fuss with my Postfix filters to allow inbound email -- it had nothing to do with spam filtering in my case.


----------

